# Cheapest easiest indoor target...



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

I have found compressed carpet works great as an indoor target. 
You can adjust the stopping power by cranking the nuts tighter to increase the pressure. 
Arrows pull out easy enough too. 
Best of all it cost me under $10 to build.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

PS - I do mean indoor... I use this target in the hallway in my apartment. 
Next I intend to add wheels and a tilt adjustment.


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks good, an inexpensive, good job


----------



## Mathewdxt1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Exactly how I did my carpet one. It's an outside target and has lasted four years so far. I'm working on an indoor phone book target now. It's going to be huge.


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Yep, been using carpet for years, can't pass it on the street without picking some up whenever somebody gets new carpet. The absolute quickest way to make one is cut a 12" strip and roll it up to about 24" in diameter strap add on an old ratchet strap to tighten and `Viola you're done, and it's as portable as a block target with zero cost. The carpet lasts longer but I also use the carpet pad, it's not as longl lasting but broadheads pull out much easier. when it gets too shot up that you start getting almost past throughs or buried to the fletch, crank the ratchet strap a couple clicks and it stops the arrows short again. A great way to put 20 "block" targets out in the backyard for almost nothing. we all have a few old ratchet staps laying around, if you want you can use rope or strong string and tie a "trucker's hitch" and you can still tighten it without taking a risk on your ratchet straps. I'll never burn $50 on a broadhead target ever again!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice one


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Great idea for portability. Thanks Killemquietly.

I thought about phone books Mathewdxt1, but the weight put me off. 

Thanks oldschoolcj5.


----------



## Liv2KillBigBullz (Jun 4, 2005)

That is an awesome target. Do you have some details on materials and general instructions on how you made it?

Need to build one for my basement.


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ummm hey this is your neighbor in the appartment next to you and I'm gettin nervous hearing those arrows hitting your target on the wall next to my bedroom. LMAO


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

GrayTech said:


> PS - I do mean indoor... I use this target in the hallway in my apartment.
> Next I intend to add wheels and a tilt adjustment.


I guess I should have quoted this with my reply above.


----------



## r3v0lution (Dec 28, 2012)

ironworker172 said:


> Ummm hey this is your neighbor in the appartment next to you and I'm gettin nervous hearing those arrows hitting your target on the wall next to my bedroom. LMAO


Lol... I was waiting for something like that!! Haha


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

What they don't know don't hurt em! I live next door to an animal rights freak! She once filed a complaint with the city attorney for my cleaning a hog in my own yard. Thank God he straightened her out on private property rights. If I ever had an an arrow touch her property she'd attempt to put me in prison. Be careful out there!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice neighborly neighbors you have! Time to build an ultra high frequency sonic disruptor to get her to move! hahahaha


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

*Materials list:*
10' length 3/8" threaded bar (cut into 4 equal lengths),
8 nuts & 8 washers to fit 3/8" bar,
4x 2.5' of 2"x2" hard wood strips (PS don't use ordinary construction 2x2, its not strong enough, square tubing would also work well)
plenty layers of 10" x 2' salvaged carpet.

I have since added: 
a 2.5' x 1' 3/4" board between the carpet and planks at the top and bottom (keeps carpet from bulging). 
4 locking castor wheels,
I've also added a hinged base so I can tilt it, which is very handy! (the wedge in the closeup is loose and removable)
and last but not least... a foam board target on the front, the cardboard on didn't last long! haha





























happy building! hope it turns out fantastic.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn right! 
Besides, there are several layers of wall between my target and the neighbors. They are safe enough. 
I'm willing to bet your neighbor would change her tune about animal rights if she bumped into an angry Grizzly next time she went for a walk in the forest. Or maybe she would just report the bear to the authorities... if she managed to outrun it. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

That's a really good idea..well done


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

well built target!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope the more detailed pics, materials list, and hints I added help. Good luck... 



Liv2KillBigBullz said:


> That is an awesome target. Do you have some details on materials and general instructions on how you made it?
> 
> Need to build one for my basement.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice build. What is the purpose of tilting the target?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

HawgEnvy said:


> Nice build. What is the purpose of tilting the target?


Several reasons. If the target is on the floor, and I'm only 10 yards away I can tilt it to make the angle of entry perpendicular with target face. This is kinder to the arrows as the layers of carpet tend to want to force the arrows into a perpendicular attitude. I notice a lot less vibration as the arrows settle into the target when its tilted. It also reduces wear on the target as the arrows are going between layers rather than diagonally through them.


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

GrayTech said:


> Several reasons. If the target is on the floor, and I'm only 10 yards away I can tilt it to make the angle of entry perpendicular with target face. This is kinder to the arrows as the layers of carpet tend to want to force the arrows into a perpendicular attitude. I notice a lot less vibration as the arrows settle into the target when its tilted. It also reduces wear on the target as the arrows are going between layers rather than diagonally through them.


AWESOME thinking, next question is you said the cardboard didn't last, but apparently the foam is lasting? What kind of foam and where did you get it? Overall awesome job do you have a price start to finish it cost you?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

bowhuntingbama said:


> AWESOME thinking, next question is you said the cardboard didn't last, but apparently the foam is lasting? What kind of foam and where did you get it? Overall awesome job do you have a price start to finish it cost you?


I was using project card stock, but it didn't last well as it tore. Changed to a foam core project board 4mm thick (similar to polystyrene but without the balls), which is lasting much longer but will need to be replaced every two weeks or so ( I shoot at least 20 arrows every day, often many more). The foam board came from a stationary supplier at 75c each. I will be looking around for something that with some self-healing properties to use. Will keep updating as I go. 

PS - The board is just to have a clear target in front of the carpet layers to aim at. I draw anything from circular targets to rabbits etc on it for some variety. 

Total cost for this project was under $10. I salvaged most of the stuff from old furniture, and got the carpet from the guy who was replacing the carpets in the building next door. The only thing I bought was the 10' of 3/8" threaded bar at around $6 (since I buy lots of things at the local Brafasco, the staff threw in the 12 washers and 12 nuts for the price, and they were kind enough to cut the bar into quarters.)

Oh, and you should have seen my wife's face when she came home and I was sitting in a huge pile of carpet offcuts in our living room cutting the rectangles. PRICELESS! She has come to expect crazy stuff now and then, but that set a new precident! hahahaha


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

GrayTech said:


> I was using project card stock, but it didn't last well as it tore. Changed to a foam core project board 4mm thick (similar to polystyrene but without the balls), which is lasting much longer but will need to be replaced every two weeks or so ( I shoot at least 20 arrows every day, often many more). The foam board came from a stationary supplier at 75c each. I will be looking around for something that with some self-healing properties to use. Will keep updating as I go.
> 
> PS - The board is just to have a clear target in front of the carpet layers to aim at. I draw anything from circular targets to rabbits etc on it for some variety.
> 
> ...




lol that is awesome, thanks for the answers, I was running the numbers in my head and I think it will run me about $20, but I think that sounds cheap to me. I kind of wish I lived closer to you, I could use a bad influence to ensure I get to see those looks on my wifes face more frequently, Thanks again


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

bowhuntingbama said:


> lol that is awesome, thanks for the answers, I was running the numbers in my head and I think it will run me about $20, but I think that sounds cheap to me. I kind of wish I lived closer to you, I could use a bad influence to ensure I get to see those looks on my wifes face more frequently, Thanks again[/QUOTE
> 
> My pleasure. Cheapest and longest lasting target I ever built, that's for sure!
> And yes, that sounds like it would be fun. Never a dull moment!
> My wife is actually starting to get really interested in archery now that I shoot indoors several times a day. She's intrigued. I just bought her a bow to start with, so we'll see if she has the patience...


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Killemquietly said:


> Yep, been using carpet for years, can't pass it on the street without picking some up whenever somebody gets new carpet. The absolute quickest way to make one is cut a 12" strip and roll it up to about 24" in diameter strap add on an old ratchet strap to tighten and `Viola you're done, and it's as portable as a block target with zero cost. The carpet lasts longer but I also use the carpet pad, it's not as longl lasting but broadheads pull out much easier. when it gets too shot up that you start getting almost past throughs or buried to the fletch, crank the ratchet strap a couple clicks and it stops the arrows short again. A great way to put 20 "block" targets out in the backyard for almost nothing. we all have a few old ratchet staps laying around, if you want you can use rope or strong string and tie a "trucker's hitch" and you can still tighten it without taking a risk on your ratchet straps. I'll never burn $50 on a broadhead target ever again!


Could you post a picture of this? I have a lot of carpet remnence and not sure where you strap the ratchet strap. One on each side? Thanks. 

Also, Great job GreyTech...


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

K.G.K. said:


> Could you post a picture of this? I have a lot of carpet remnence and not sure where you strap the ratchet strap. One on each side? Thanks.
> 
> Also, Great job GreyTech...


Ratchet strap goes around the entire roll. 2 straps around the roll is even better. Keep an eye on the center, because you can only roll carpet so tight there may be a hole in the center and that's where archers tend to aim right? Use a small roll of corrugated cardboard box in the center to plug the hole. 
By the way if you're using ratchet straps, the entire target roll can be made of corrugated cardboard box strips taped together end to end as you add them to the roll. It doesn't last as long as carpet, but its quick, freely available, and probably most importantly its LIGHT.


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Solitairex79 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great. Thats one on my DIY list for sure.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

That ought a get the job done


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice target. Good job.


----------

